# Fred Garvin joins Microsoft Support Staff



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Please welcome Fred Garvin - Tech, Microsoft Support

Congratulations !

John

`


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations, and welcome to the staff!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations and welcome to the TSF team!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Good job !

BG


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Welcome Fred Garvin and CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome to the team.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome aboard Fred Garvin!

Congratulations!


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Jun 1, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats on the promotion!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Welcome to the team!


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you, thank you very much.... I'd like to thank the Academy, Harvey Weinstein, Charlie Sheen...


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL, Welcome to the Team!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

welcome and congratulations


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations Fred.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats


----------

